# Holy Mother Of Bad Makeup!



## Bernadette (May 29, 2007)

Sweet lord, I just happened upon this show "Real Houswives Of the OC" or something along those lines. I've seen it before, it's terrible.
Anyway they were showing this one lady's daughter named Lynn. Her makeup is SOOOO BAD!
It's like Tammy-Fay, sorority skank, overly orange skin, bleached out bad extentions, pale lips. Sweet mother! If you happen to catch this on you have to stop and watch because it's impressive.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 29, 2007)

When I used to catch up on this show at The Purse Blog, the posters called that girl "Li'l Tammy Faye" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 29, 2007)

Hmm I watch that show all the time, but can't think of anyone named Lynn...whose daughter is this?


----------



## Bernadette (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Hmm I watch that show all the time, but can't think of anyone named Lynn...whose daughter is this?_

 
She's thin with darker hair.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 29, 2007)

haha o man. that show is awful. its like a car wreck, you want to look away , but you can't


----------



## astronaut (May 29, 2007)

I hate this show, mainly because of the people. They're sooo snobby! I'm going to San diego for college and I'm scared that it's infested by snobby laguna beach mercedes benze driving hos from seeing shows like that!


----------



## amoona (May 29, 2007)

omg i know what you're talking about!!!! #5 lashes would look more natural on her then her damn clumps! haha


----------



## Bernadette (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I hate this show, mainly because of the people. They're sooo snobby! I'm going to San diego for college and I'm scared that it's infested by snobby laguna beach mercedes benze driving hos from seeing shows like that!_

 
Which school are you going to be attending? I will warn you that most of SD's college girls do fit that description. UCSD would be the worst. On the other hand though, I think people in SD are generally way nice, way more friendly and way more down to earth than in any other part of southern CA. Leaps and bounds better than OC or LA!


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_She's thin with darker hair._

 
Her name is Lindsey.  She's Tammy's youngest daughter.  

I think she is really cute.  I just don't like her mascara or her hair.  The mascara is clumpy and her hair looks like a wreck.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Her name is Lindsey.  She's Tammy's youngest daughter.  

I think she is really cute.  I just don't like her mascara or her hair.  The mascara is clumpy and her hair looks like a wreck.




_

 
Ugh, and such uneven skin... has this girl ever heard of "exfoliating"? She just looks like she piles foundation and bronzer on her skin, ick.
Adorable nose and face shape though.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 30, 2007)

Another bad makeup example: Wendy Pepper on Project Runway's first season. Do you guys remember her hair and makeup when she first started in the season?? Horrible... I think Austin must have given her tips because after the first few episodes she looked so much better.


----------



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

Oh man, is the world ever going to get over the bare midriff? Out of style people, out of style!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Oh man, is the world ever going to get over the bare midriff? Out of style people, out of style!_

 
I see a bare midriff and I think "Oh baby baby, how was I supposed to know?"
O_O yeah... Britney Spears flashback. Britney's career is in a coma right now, kind of like her former styles. If you're going to expose your stomach go all the way and wear a friggen bikini top or a bra... the bare midriff screams trampy lolita to me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 30, 2007)

shes got that "modern Mullet" haircut going on..


----------



## Bernadette (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_shes got that "modern Mullet" haircut going on.._

 
I think it's caused by having naturally shorter hair + extensions. Yikes.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2007)

whoever did her extensions didn't do a very good job..idk haha she looks like everyone else here to me, so i guess i'm not as horrified as the masses when i see people looking like this.


----------

